

Google subtracts MathML from Chrome, and anger multiplies - denzil_correa
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57610854-93/google-subtracts-mathml-from-chrome-and-anger-multiplies/

======
cbhl
I really don't understand the hubbub at all.

MathML is _really_ verbose to write. For example, the quadratic formula:

    
    
        <math display='block'><mrow><mi>x</mi><mo>=</mo><mfrac><mrow><mo>&#x2212;</mo><mi>b</mi><mo>&#x00B1;</mo><msqrt><mrow><msup><mi>b</mi><mn>2</mn></msup><mo>&#x2212;</mo><mn>4</mn><mi>a</mi><mi>c</mi></mrow></msqrt></mrow><mrow><mn>2</mn><mi>a</mi></mrow></mfrac></mrow></math>
    

If I write the same equation using TeX-style math (which much of academia
already uses when writing equations to be typeset in LaTeX):

    
    
        x = \frac{-b \pm \sqrt{b^2 - 4ac}}{2a}
    

I don't think the average user runs into MathML enough to justify a fully-
native implementation.

If you do insist on writing MathML, MathJax supports rendering equations
written in both formats, and you can always bundle a copy of it with your page
if you're worried about it working offline.

